# reproduction wings



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

ok, so the AW Chaparrals have me digging through my junk box looking for Aurora Chappies so I can make an IROC fleet of 4 chappies to take to martyb's. 

my aurora bodies are all missing the wing. RRR sells wings for $5. anyone know of a different source?

thanks
mike


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Try BNB Goodies Mike. 

They're right down the road in Long Beach now.

I'm thinking they were about four bucks.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Toothpick coated in CA and a piece of venetian blind slat.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey do you have a web-site, phone or e-mail for BNB? I searched and couldn't find them. thanks in advance mj


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just got an email from Bruce Gavins yesterday. He had a heart attack and is not going to be any making bodies for a while. He mentioned that he might not ever get back to it. He told me that he was turned off by the lack of understanding some of his customers who had outstanding orders had for his situtation. They expected him to "work from his hospital bed" is how he put it.

I told him he makes great stuff and I hope he reconsiders when he feels a little better. 

Anyway, that's the Bruce update. I hope he feels better soon


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks for the update VJ!

Boy! Some people, aye? Kickin' a guy in a recovery?!!! What's next the bright light and rubberhose treatment?

I'm shakin' my head in disgust.


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Damn! Sorry to hear about Bruce. Hope he gets better soon and rethinks his position. I have several of his bodies and I love them all. There were several others I had wanted to get off ebay but I haven't seen him on there for a while. Now I know why.

Please don't give it up, Bruce!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

People have no F*****G respects these days man!! I dont get it.. Sorry about bad language it ticks me off when i read VJ comment about bruce.

I hope Bruce get well soon. he does make good bodies i used to buy from him in past. 

Wes


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

Oh no! Didn´t Bruce already suffer from a heart attack about 2 years ago? We had placed a real large bulk order then and although it took a couple of months longer NOBODY here had a problem with waiting for their orders - health always comes first!

I really wish Bruce a speedy and full recovery and hope he´ll jump back on the hobby train again - his resin bodies are really great!

Claus


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bruce get well soon Dude!!! You da resin man...man*



clausheupel said:


> Oh no! Didn´t Bruce already suffer from a heart attack about 2 years ago? We had placed a real large bulk order then and although it took a couple of months longer NOBODY here had a problem with waiting for their orders - health always comes first!
> 
> I really wish Bruce a speedy and full recovery and hope he´ll jump back on the hobby train again - his resin bodies are really great!
> 
> Claus


Yeah Bruce was in the Hospital before. Man I am reading this post and feel bad for Bruce. We E-Mail back and forth now and then. Guess I should check my E-Mail more often. 

Hope Bruce gets better soon. WOW! This is a shocker for me. Have tons of Bruces stuff and love it. The yellow Bug in my gallery is his and have more bugs and ramp trucks along with many others not finished yet that I realy love. My Vicky Tyco Pro is a BNBgoodie. 

Met Bruce originaly by him contacting me cause he saw me mention Bad Dogs on my "me" page on the bay and wanted to thank me for the possitive props about Bad Dogs (now bnbgoodies). Bruce is a great guy and makes great bodies. He takes things very serioulsly also. 

Bruce told me he wanted to make quality slot car repops and parts for a good price. He is truely a sincere slot car entusiast. Going to drop him a line now and link this page to him. He needs to here all the good things people are saying right now. It means alot to him. He asked me just the other day what people at HT have said about him. I told him the truth...all good things.

Thanks for the heads up on this, Bob


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have about 15 of his bodies, not a bad one in the batch. I just finished one of his TYCO S D-jags... even found an original big rim TYCO S chassis to go with it. It looks sweet!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Bruce get well soon OK ? You are a great asset to the Hobby !I got some of your stuf too & it is great !

Regards,

:dude: Neal & Stasi


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

*Get well Bruce!*

I have a number of bodies from Bruce and have always been impressed with the quality of the product. I wish the best for Bruce and a speedy recovery!! 

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've purchased several of his open-cockpit racers for our LMP class this year -- and have bought some of his Tyco F1 bodies as well. All great stuff.

Hope he starts feeling better soon and gets back in the swing.

'doba


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Bruce is a nice guy,hope everything works out and he recovers fully.God bless.
Chris


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Hey, everybody send your support to him directly. Not that posting it here is a bad idea, but he needs to know we wish him well and that we appreciate his work. 

[email protected]


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Bruce Gavin is O.K.....and back home.*

Just got an E-Mail from Bruce...He was in the Hospital for 2 more weeks and just got home. He has to take it easy and is heavily medicated. He is O.K.

Bruce also said that he will probably start up again with slot car bodies in the fall.

Glad he is O.K. 

Bob...zilla


----------



## *MAYHEM* (May 4, 2007)

Good news indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

That's good news about Bruce. I picked up a couple of his bodies when he was Bad Dog. Great Stuff and a great value! The next time I tried to order Bad Dog was gone. Finally found him as BnBgoodies then heard about the illness. Sent get well wishes through the contact link @ BnB. I hope he doesn't think that all the messages there are delivery complaints! 

Bruce,
If any of these messages get to you, we're all pulling for you and wish you a speedy recovery!


----------

